# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zijtregtop (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zijtregtop

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Gordelweg, Huisartsenpraktijk van Schaik & Zijtregtop, Rotterdam

Adres: Gordelweg 115, Rotterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zijtregtop*

----------

